# Can anyone help this guy?



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

PLEASE READ AND GET BACK TO ME

Good Day,

Sorry for not having the pleasure of knowing your mindset before making you
this offer as it is utterly confidential and genuine by virtue of its
nature. I write to solicit your assistance in a funds transfer deal
involving US$3.5M.

This fund has been stashed out of the excess profit made last year by my
branch office of the International Commercial Bank- Ghana, which I am the
manager. I have already submitted an approved end of the year report for
the year 2009 to my head office here in Accra-Ghana and they will never
know of this excess.

I have since then, placed this amount in a Non-Investment Account without a
beneficiary. Upon your response, I will configure your name on our database
as holder of the Non-Investment Account. I will then guide you on how to
apply to my head office for the Account Closure/bank-to-bank remittance of
the funds to your designated bank account.

If you concur with this proposal, I intend for you to retain 30% of the
funds while 70% shall be for me.

Kindly forward your response to: fwuddah. [email protected]

Regards,
Mr. Frank Wuddah
+233-26-5015664
























I'd like to know how they got the e-mail address they sent this message to,


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Just one more guy who doesn't want to work for a living. When they catch these guys and sometimes they if they would just kill them the problem would go away. In my part of the country we have these types of people also, we call them white trash. The only difference is our trash is to lazy to even scam, they just hang out in bars and drink and breed more stupid lazy trash.


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## saltwater (Mar 26, 2010)

Yea the FBI can help him! They could set up an account get him to wire the money and use it to help pay down our national debt. I figure it was stolen from some aid that the U.S. gave his country anyway!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

30% - 70% isn't a very good deal. Crooks in Ghana are too greedy! I get better offers from Nigeria at least once a week.


----------

